# FlowLayout in BorderLayout einbinden?



## m@sQ (27. Jun 2005)

Wie kann ich ein FlowLayout z.B in den CENTER eines BorderLayout setzten? Also mit einer JMenuBar krieg ichs hin... 


```
class bla extends JFrame {

    bla() {
        getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());

        getContentPane().setLayout(menuBar(), BorderLayout.NORTH);

        setSize(200, 200);
        show();
    }

    JMenuBar neueMenuBar() {
        JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();
        return menuBar();
    }
}
```


Oder muss ich das nach einem ganz anderem prinzip machen?

Gruss m@sQ


----------



## mic_checker (28. Jun 2005)

Du hast ein BorderLayout, ins CENTER davon setzt du ein JPanel welches das FlowLayout verwendet. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## m@sQ (28. Jun 2005)

ja ich will einfach, dass ein paar Elemente, gruppiert nach dem FlowLayout, im CENTER eines BorderLayouts dargestellt werden.

Gruss m@sQ


----------



## mic_checker (28. Jun 2005)

Du kannst es so machen wie oben beschrieben oder wenn du halt das Alignment vom FlowLayout ändern willst/angeben willst:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/FlowLayout.html

gibt entsprechend nen Konstruktor dem du die Ausrichtung mitgeben kannst.....


----------



## m@sQ (28. Jun 2005)

habs mal probiert, jedoch habe ich noch probleme beim hinzufügen der buttons auf das flowlayout. oder mach ich sonst was falsch?


```
package panelTest;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

class PanelTest extends JFrame {
	
	JButton button1;
	JButton button2;
	JButton button3;
	JButton button4;
	JButton button5;
	
	FlowLayout flowLayout;
	
	JPanel panel;

	PanelTest() {
		button1 = new JButton("Button1");
		button2 = new JButton("Button2");
		button3 = new JButton("Button3");
		button4 = new JButton("Button4");
		button5 = new JButton("Button5");
		
		flowLayout = new FlowLayout();
		
      //WIE FÜGE ICH DEM FLOWLAYOUT DIE EINZELNEN BUTTONS HINZU?
		flowLayout.addLayoutComponent("Test", button1);
      flowLayout.addLayoutComponent("Test", button2);
      flowLayout.addLayoutComponent("Test", button3);
      flowLayout.addLayoutComponent("Test", button4);
      flowLayout.addLayoutComponent("Test", button5);
		
		panel = new JPanel(flowLayout);
		
		getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		
		getContentPane().add(panel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		
		setSize(300, 200);
		show();
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new PanelTest();
	}
}
```

Gruss m@sQ


----------



## mic_checker (28. Jun 2005)

also ich würd das layout von dem panel auf flowlayout setzen, dann fügst du mit add die einzelnen Komponenten auf das Panel hinzu und abschließend das panel ins center.


----------



## m@sQ (28. Jun 2005)

danke jetzt hab ich's raus   :toll: 

Gruss m@sQ


----------

